# im quite liking the new bunny village



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im so glad pets at home have improved bunny villages across the uk! kids can no longer grab and scare bunnys and guineas! 
goodtimes!
they still hve a lot to improve on...but im impressed...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Our new store has a new design for their bunnys enclosures and I think they are much better  They still probely shouldnt be selling them, but at least they are in a better space while they are there. They did a very good revamp on the fish sections a few years ago aswell.

*Heidi*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My local Pets at home store has always had pretty good enclosures. About 4ft by 10ft with a big hutch, hides and see through sides (that are too tall for you to touch the buns and piggies).
What did they look like where you are then???


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

they used to be meeh, you know kids could hang over and touch them, not many hiding places ....sadtimes


----------

